
Apple Accused of ‘Providing Aid to Kidnappers’ by NYPD Counterterrorism Chief - ghosh
http://recode.net/2016/03/06/apple-accused-of-providing-aid-to-kidnappers-robbers-by-nypd-counterterrorism-chief/
======
Piskvorrr
Next up: car makers providing aid to criminals.

~~~
a3n
I've heard they're the vehicle of choice for scouting a crime and for the
getaway.

